
Cardiff Conversation Database - scottmcdot
http://www.cs.cf.ac.uk/CCDb/
======
abstractbeliefs
Other than video, what does this database offer above the BBC's "The Listening
Project", which has hundreds of conversations from all points of the UK, and
has been used before for linguistic research?

